# Diffusers and essential oils



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I had a headache for 3 weeks. I finally went to the doctor and she felt it was a sinus infection which I also thought it was before going to see her. She had me on antibiotics for 10 days. The headache did go away and I was feeling fine. 

Now about 2 weeks later my headache is back. I can't suffer another 3 weeks and I don't want to do another round of antibiotics. Would using a diffuser and essential oils help? Which ones exactly would I use and how much? I've been wanting to learn more about essential oils but time hasn't been on my side.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I prefer a Ultrasonic type of diffuser...it breaks up the oil in to tiny enough particles to be absorbed better by the lungs.. second choice would be a nebulizer.....be sure to buy quality oils... IMO health food oils are ok for topical use but I would not diffuse or take internal..Some good choices for sinuses are Helichrysum, eucalyptus, Peppermint..a protective blend (Do Terras onguard ) and a breathing blend ( DO terras Breath blend) All of these can be diffused... Also you can do peppermint under the tongue twice daily.

: )


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

4 Thieves would be your best choice. It can be bought as essential oil or as an herb mix for your vaperizer.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

OK. Thanks. I will have to order it today. Woke up with the headache.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I ordered doterra and plant guru brands. Any others that are quality and won't break the bank? I ordered the Whisper Ultrasonic Diffuser.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Sorry you are feeling bad Karen :hug:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I never heard of plant guru???


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I signed up with Do terra to get better prices...I'm not setting out to sell them, just want better price... I buy a bit each month that entitles me to get free oil of the month plus earn points to "spend" for the more pricy oils like Frankincense...I like free stuff : )


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Hope you feel better, SOON, Karen. Headaches are the worst! :hug:

My daughter has fibromyalgia and the doterra oils and supplements have been a true Godsend for her. Hope you find some that work well for you. There are several good blogs out there with specifics on using the oils.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Ok. I talked to the doctor today through a tech. Since my headache totally went away with the antibiotic the previous time, she feels this is different and probably a migraine. 

I don't have the availability to go in to the doctor. So I want to try and get this under control with essential oils. I have a headache blend on order but won't get it till next week.

I have lavender, peppermint, tea tree, eucalyptus, frankincense and grapefruit. What of that would be a good combination and how many drops per oil till I get my other oils? I have organic coconut oil to mix it in.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

1-2 drops each Peppermint lavender and Frank and rub on the back of your neck, temples and forehead..dilute with oil if you are sensitive to the oils...use as often as needed


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks! I will do that now.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

A friends daughter recently got a new job...she began to have severe headaches. They didn't make the connection but some one finally asked about her job...I cant remember off hand what it was..but she realized when she went out for fresh air her head aches began to decrease...by morning after a good night sleep she woke up fine...until she went back to work...SOOOOOO lol..has anything changed for you? new job? new candle in your home, new animal ect....?? anything that might contribute to the head aches?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I haven't been the same since I heat stressed pretty bad the Fri before labor day. The whole month of September I could hardly do anything.

Ok. Woke up this morning and the pain was around my eyes and stuffed up. Used eucalyptus straight and put it on my sinus areas. Already helping. So I'm not so sure the doctor is guessing correctly.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

sounds like sinusitis....do you have doterras DigestZen? sounds weird but applying 1-2 drops around the navel 4 times a day helps

keep with the eucalyptus and add Peppermint under the tongue 2 times daily ..( as long as it is therapeutic grade..not health food store brand)
also diffuse eucalyptus and peppermint...

you can also put a drop in your palm and breath hot air then cup over your nose and mouth and breath in..


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I don't have digestzen but plan to order more so I could include that. Right now I don't have quality but should in the near future when my orders come in. I did put peppermint on my temples too. Really helping.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

good keep everything topical until you can get the safe ones for internal use...


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Either you or better yet, someone else- take your fingers and rub gently but firmly across your eyebrow 
ridges, from nose out- a bunch of times, then along side your nose out to your cheek, follow the cheek bones.
Rub along the forehead, from center out. This will massage the sinus' and help break up the yuk inside. Try and 
get someone to do it for 10 min. or so every few hours. It is basically a sinus massage! 

If it is really painful, do it lightly at first. Combine it with your other treatment. A nice oil will help it not be abrasive.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Another question. What is the best way to use oregano oil? DH is having a lot of congestion problems and his research showed oregano oil ingested would help. Is that true and how?

The IV Thieves worked great for my problems.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Oregano is a very hot and strong EO....use a gel cap to take orally...again be sure it is Therapeutic grade.You can also dilute and rub on bottom of feet... Eucalyptus and Ginger are good for congestions Rub on chest, back and bottom of feet.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks. I had him use IV Thieves and that is working. I think he ordered the oregano oil though.


----------



## Connie Tubbs (Sep 18, 2020)

Has anyone used a diffuser in your home with a goat that stays in your house? If so is there any essential oils that is diffused that may hurt them?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Goats dont seem to have sensitivities to eos like cats and some dogs. I would leave a door open so the goat could leave the room if he chose to until you are sure what you diffuse is safe. This is of course assuming you are using quality oils and not cheap ones with chemical fillers.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Connie Tubbs said:


> Has anyone used a diffuser in your home with a goat that stays in your house? If so is there any essential oils that is diffused that may hurt them?


Sure, but why?


----------

